# ratio bleach to water cleaning concrete



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

50/50


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

Bleach is now coming in higher concentration bottles than before; like double.
I'd pressure wash it without using any bleach or other chemicals if you can.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

bob, I did rent a heavy duty pressure washer last summer and it wasn't very convenient, but the drive, patio and walks hadn't been cleaned in many years prior to me buying this house.

The bleach spray is for between times and what everyone around here uses. thanks.


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

Startingover said:


> I've read many different ratios of bleach to water to clean concrete. My sidewalk is getting dark from mildew, common here in the south. What is a safe ratio that will do the least damage to adjoining grass?


 
Use oxygenated bleach to keep from harming your grass or plants,chlorine bleach will kill any plant.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

canarywood, where do I buy it around here?


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

Startingover said:


> canarywood, where do I buy it around here?


 
You may be able to buy it at Home Depot or Lowes,maybe even at Publix,or just google oxygen bleach.


http://www.oxygenbleach.com/what-is-oxygen-bleach.html#more


----------



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

bob22 said:


> I'd pressure wash it without using any bleach or other chemicals if you can.


^^
Rent a "floor machine" scrubber for the concrete surface.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rvJ9v5spH40


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

I found 'OUTDOOR' bleach today at H.D. and instructions for various uses.

thanks everyone


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

Let us know how it works if you can remember to do so.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Used the 'outdoor' bleach today on the front walk. Instructions were lacking other than ratio to mix. 

At first it didn't seem to be working. I let it set half an hr and went back and am pleased with results for so little effort. It didn't say to rinse but I didn't want to take a chance on footprints, inside on the carpet, so rinsed it off plus didn't think it'd be good for the concrete.

I used half the gallon in my sprayer so I'll need a lot more to do the drive, the sidewalk around the house and back patio.

Yes, unless I find something else, I'll use it again.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

RETRACTING my praise of the Outdoor Bleach.

Yes, it worked on the front sidewalk which looked fairly nice to begin with.

Today used it on a side patio area which was black. This patio has been neglected by me the 1.5 yrs I lived here and undoubtedly for yrs before. It barely did anything. It cleaned it up slightly in splotchy areas and now it looks a mess.

Will not buy it again.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Put a pressure washer on your Christmas list. If you owned one you know you'd be using it often. You wouldn't necessarily need one that was the size you rented.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

LOL,

Good memory! My xmas list is getting pretty long. Funny, all the tools you need when you own a house.............


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

Startingover said:


> RETRACTING my praise of the Outdoor Bleach.
> 
> Yes, it worked on the front sidewalk which looked fairly nice to begin with.
> 
> ...


 
If it was as bad as you say you should have adjusted the concentration or went full strength,or used chlorine bleach.

Forgot to say,you do know that black stuff is algae right??


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

You could try some tri-sodium phosphate (TSP). It is a good concrete cleaner. It can be found at the apron stores.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

M 6,

thanks, in fact I have some TSP I was going to use on walls, but decided against it and never got rid of it. I'll try it.


----------



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

Startingover said:


> ...in fact I have some TSP... I'll try it.


Abrasive power of a brush and water pressure.
Rent the "floor machine"

Borrow or rent or buy the pressure washer too.


----------

